# Introducing Lizzy



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2014)

Our new puppy Lizzy is eight weeks and two days old and she's been with us for nine days now. Lizzy is our third Vizsla - our first was named Amber and she was with us from 1980 to 1994 and our second was called Maggy and she was with us from 2000 to 2013. 

We thought "Yeah - we've been through it all before so we know exactly what to expect".............HOW WRONG WE WERE! We'd forgotten just how "into everything" Vizsla puppies are - how much energy they have - just how determined they are to investigate all the things and places you didn't want them to find - how tiring it is....... Fortunately they sleep a lot 

To be honest things are going pretty well. She's a sweet, loving and clever little girl and already knows to go out into the garden to wee and poo. Overnight is currently our biggest problem as she gets VERY upset id the crate door is closed (so we don't close it). She's quite happy to sleep in it with the door open (day or night) and goes through the night without crying. We are working on getting her to accept a closed crate - it's gonna be a slow old business.

Now we really could use some advice on tasty, long lasting chews for young puppies. Our previous pups loved pigs ears and Nylabones. We found that one ear would keep them occupied for several hours over 2 or 3 days. However we had them in pre/early internet days - before so much information was available on everything. Now we read that pigs ears are not suitable for pups under 4 months old. Similarly Nylabones are apparently not suitable for pups under 6 months old. So can anybody help us please.........is there an alternative that is suitable for 8 week old pups?

We live in the UK.

Bruce


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Bruce and Lizzy!! She is very adorable!! ;D ;D ;D

It's been a long time since I raised a puppy. Sorry I can't advise you about suitable chews for such a young pup. I'm sure she would find that your fingers are very acceptable for chewing, though. LOL! Best wishes to you, and we look forward to hearing about your Vizsla adventures. 

_p.s. Hope someone else can give you some good suggestions about the chews. _


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

What a sweet girl!! Ah the chewing... I've almost forgot how mischievous these pups can be. 

Our guy loves chewing his antler, and has since we first brought him home. At almost 1 1/2 years old I think we are on our third antler.

Another chew toy our pup loved, especially when teething was a rope that had been soaked in water/broth and then frozen. He would gnaw on it forever. We always had two on the go, with one always being in the freezer. 

Whenever he got in the mood to chew we would redirect his attention to one of these things. 

Enjoy the puppy stage... it really does go by so very fast.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo likes to pick up EVERY piece of garbage on the way to the park... and either carry it, or rip it to shreds. VERY annoying. 

Took a while to get Laz to realise that kong=treats, but now he has two and loves them. His favourite (and most indestructible) toy so far was a fuzzyard squeaking soft bone. He would chew and play with that for hours. He still plays with it now, but we're onto antlers and rawhide with him teething.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The problem with pig ears and raw hides is choking, or blockage.
Mine have never had rawhides, but the have had pig ears under supervision.
As pups I would sit on the floor with them, holding the ear while they chewed on it. They still get them once in a while, but don't try and hog down large pieces.

Mine love bully sticks but they are adult dogs.
Your going to have to learn how your pup handles different chews, before you leave them unsupervised.
Kongs are great because you can stuff the with small treats, that aren't a choking hazard.
Congratulations on your new family member.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

What a beautiful little pup! 

My boy is 9 weeks old and his favorite chew toy is his bully stick. I have a curly one and he goes nuts for it! 

I like the idea of a rope toy soaked in broth and frozen! Sounds like a great treat for a teething puppy. I'm definitely trying that this week.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Redd adores bully sticks and pigs ears. I did not read they weren't suitable under 4 months. Whoops. He's had them since day one.
We literally do not go anywhere without a bully stick. Lol, in my purse, the car, his bed, etc. He's 13 weeks old now and not AS needy with the chewing but was terrible in the beginning. He has always loved stuffed animals, and really has enjoyed rather soft toys overall for play.
Have fun!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Himalayan chews! Long lasting not messy or smelly! Save the last bite and microwave. Puffs up into crunchy treat!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind welcome, shared experiences and interesting ideas for chews for young puppies - we'll try out as many as we can.

Bruce


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

She is beautiful. Enjoy the puppy time. My pup is 5 months old now and looks like a proper little man! And although the puppy stage was tiring I miss that tiny little pup that liked to curl in my lap...he still tries to do that but now over spills everywhere! haha!

We used raw hide and pigs ears and the kong stuffed with peanut butter and raw meat (he's on the raw diet), we also gave him liver pieces which he loved! (Still does). We did watch and hold onto the chews though initially. They are good for a little pup with sharp teeth to gnaw. You can also get puppy nylabones. But he's more interested in that now.

Enjoy your gorgeous girl


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks monkeymands1977. Yes Lizzy spends quite a bit of quiet time on our laps - just about my favourite time - it also helps cos I know she's not up to mischief! 

Bruce


----------

